# Einmal musste es ja so kommen...



## Ansgar (26. Februar 2007)

Moin,

so, nun bin ich endlich mal wieder rausgekommen zum fischen im tiefen blauen Wasser... 

Endlich mal wieder den ganzen Stress hinter mir lassen und raus - 30 Seemeilen - zum Continental Shelf. Der Skipper hatte schon gesagt, dass die Marlins in der letzten Zeit mit den warmen Stroemungen endlich eingetrudelt sind. Andererseits waren aber sogar noch Yellow Fins regelmaessiger Beifang und die ersten grossen Mahis wurden auch gesichtet. Kurzum - perfekte Konditionen von der fischereilichen Seite her.

Leider sah es bei mir selber weniger gut aus - gerade erst wieder von einem beruflich bedingten 10 Tages Trip aus Italien zurueck und noch ziemlich affektiert von der Zeitumstellung (normalerweise ist der 24h Flug ja schon fast Routine, aber dieses Mal hatte es mich irgendwie ganz komisch erwischt) - ausserdem die Kaelte in Europa und das andere Essen, ich fuehlte mich schon die Tage vor dem Trip nicht wirklich gut. Realistisch gesehen haette ich den Trip einfach verlegen sollen - manchmal muss man halt zuruecktreten. Natuerlich kommen aber nur die Harten in den Garten - und wenn das blaue Meer ruft, dann kann ich halt nicht nein sagen. Ausserdem war es ziemlich schwer, ueberhaupt ein freies Boot zu finden, da alles ausgebucht ist zur Zeit.

Freitag abend schnell noch beim Skipper bestaetigt, das alles klar geht. Als ich sagte, dass ich ganz alleine kommen wuerde (da mein Kumpel kurzfristig nach Singapur musste) - fragte er mich ob ich sicher sei - denn heute haetten sie 2 Marlin gefangen und noch 2 verloren, koennte also recht anstrengend werden... Offensichtlich war das fischen exzellent. Aber das klang ja ganz nach meinem Geschmack... :q 

Samstag morgen um 4 klingelt der Wecker - ziemlich unentspannend nach ner harten Arbeitswoche... Schnell fertig gemacht und los: 200km spaeter (musste halt weit fahren um ein Boot zu kriegen) endlich am Boot. Mal das Geraet durchgecheckt - sieht alles solide aus: neue voll gerollerte 80IBS Standup Ruten, die neuen 80WA Tiagras von Shimano, eine weite Selection von Lures, z.B. Pakula, Black Bart, etc. und die Lures flexibel aufgeriggt and 2 Owner Jobu 14/0's. Black Magic Harness und Gimbal rundeten die Palette zu meiner Zufriedenheit ab.

Schnell noch den McDonald's Kaffee runtergewuergt (fieses Zeug, haette ich mal besser gelassen - aber sonst hatte noch nichts auf)  und Motoren angeschmissen. Das Wasser war ganz ruhig und es war noch schummerig als wir aus der Hafeneinfahrt auf das weite Meer hinausschipperten. Ein paar Pelikane zogen vorbei und schnell rueckte der Leuchtturm in die Ferne. Nur die Huegelkette im Hintergrund begleitete uns noch ca 20 Meilen als weit aufragender Fixpunkt und dann waren wir ganz allein. Mich ueberkommt dann immer eine grosse Ruhe - alles ist ganz weit entrueckt und man ist nur mit sich allein da draussen, ganz winzig und allein und vergaenglich, ganz ehrlich ... 
"You wanna try?" - Der Skipper drueckt mir eine der Ruten in die Hand um ein paar Makrelen als Bait zu fangen, nur fuer den Fall der Faelle (hauptsaechlich trollen wir immer Lures).
Nach kurzer Zeit waren zwei Dutzend Makrelen im Tank und das Trollen begann. 
Leider hatte der Wind mittlerweile ziemlich aufgefrischt mit ca 20Knoten - und durch eine komische Stroemung bedingt hatten wir es mit kurzen, harten Wellen zu tun. Das Boot wurde ziemlich hin und her geworfen. Ich hatte mittlerweile Muehe, mich irgendwo festzuhalten - und fuehlte mich auch bereits ziemlich erschoepft. Nach ca einer halben Stunde machte mir dann mein Magen-Darm-Trakt ziemlich zu schaffen und ich kriegte Schuettelfrost. Noch ne Stunde weiter und mir ging es richtig elend - und ich spielte mit dem Gedanken, die Tour zu canceln. Normalerweise fang ich da draussen immer an zu relaxen - aber da war heute nicht wirklich dran zu denken. 
Ploetzlich knallte der Longrigger und ein Blue Marlin tanzte auf dem Meer! Zack - Gimbal und Harness an - Klicker raus, hoch die Rute und Druck auf den Fisch. Der Fisch ist nicht klein - die 80er Tiagra geht einem kompletten Spooling entgegen als der Skipper den Rueckwaertsgang reinwirft. Wie in Trance drille ich den Marlin. Es ist ein schoener Fisch - und sicher ein Blue, denn er bleibt unten und kommt erst direkt am Boot hoch. Der Skipper sieht den Fisch zuerst und rief: "Big blue - 200kg easy. Easy!!!" Nach insgesamt ca 25 Minuten greift er den Marlin am Bill und loest die Haken. Nach ein paar Fotos aussenbords darf der Fisch weiterschwimmen. Ich toete nichts, was ich nicht verwerten kann. Ein schoener Fisch  - mit ca 500 pound - und was fuer ein Start in den Tag. Freudiges Haendeschuetteln mit Skipper und Guide - und dann hing ich ueber der Reeling :q  Heute war echt nichts zu machen - und ich fuehlte mich wirklich extrem schwach. Nicht mal seekrank - sondern richtig schwach. Muss mir in Europa einen Virus oder so eingefangen haben. Morgen erstmal beim Arzt checken, denn heute ist es immer noch nicht viel besser ... 
Naja, ich dachte mir dann das es besser ist kein Risiko einzugehen - und sagte dem Skipper er solle den Hafen ansteuern. Auf dem Weg wollte ich aber gerne noch nen Mahi zum Abendessen fangen (so'n bisschen Lebenswillen hatte ich denn ja doch noch :q ). Also die kleineren Mahi Lures raus und weitergetrollt. Viertelstunde spaeter "Zack" - der Longrigger knallt. Marlin ruft der Deckie - und tatsaechlich weit draussen schlaegt der striped marlin den Ozean zu Schaum... Oh nein! :q 

Einmal musste es ja so kommen - da geht man x Mal alleine los um ne gute Chance auf ueberhaupt einen Fisch zu haben, und irgendwann musste ja mal der Tag kommen, an dem die Marlins verrueckt nach Lures sind. Irgendwann musste der Tag kommen, an dem ich haette 5 Fische fangen koennen. Natuerlich musste das heute sein... An jedem anderen Tag war ich fit, erholt, ausgeruht - und fing einen oder nichts, oder 2 kleine Marlins. Und heute - ausgerechnet heute, wo bei mir selbst gar nichts ging -muessen die Marlins verrueckt spielen...

Nun ja, Mann oder Maus, Gimbal und Harness an - und hoch die 80er stand up. Echt super Geraet die 80er Stand up Kombo, hat mir super gefallen. Kann man richtig schoen Druck mit machen und kommt auch mit nem grossen Fisch klar. Und die Kurbel an der Tiagra A ist auch ne deutliche Verbesserung gegenueber dem alten Ding, finde ich.
Auch die Owner Hooks haben mir echt imponiert - 2 Hook ups, 2 Fische, das ist beim Marlin angeln eher selten... 

Der Stripie (ca 120kg) gibt richtig Gas und nimmt mir jeden Meter hart erkaempfter Schnur drei Mal wieder ab. Zwischendurch schraubte er sich mehrfach hoch in die Luft, ein toller Fisch. Auch dieser Fisch wurde nach ca 30 Minuten releast.

Wir haben denn zwar auf dem Weg nach Hause noch weiter getrollt (Der Skipper war ein absoluter Sadist :q ) - aber Petrus hatte denn doch ein Einsehen und es blieb bei den 2 Fischen. Ich habe mich denn erstmal im Auto 2 Stunden schlafen gelegt und bin denn vorsichtig ueber Seitenstrassen gen Heimat geeiert. 

Naja, das war jetzt vorerst mal mein letzter Marlin Trip - hat eigentlich wenig Sinn nur fuer ein bisschen Fun fuer einen selbst mit den Fischen da rum zu machen. Fuer die geht es immer um Leben und Tod. Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten bis die Marlins weg sind und die Tunas wieder richtig da - die kann man denn auch wenigstens gut essen, da hat das Ganze denn auch einen Sinn. Und die fighten genauso hart... 

Aber der Tag wird mir lange in Erinnerung bleiben - der Skipper meinte, das haette er noch nie gesehen, dass einer so krank ist und denn 2 Marlins abdrillt :q :q :q  
Tja, manchmal ist es halt kein Kindergeburtstag... Aber was soll man denn auch machen wenn der Fisch schon an der Leine ist?? :q 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## karlosito (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

WOW, klasse Story! Das muss ein Spass gewesen halb Tod 2 solche Fische gedrillt zu haben


----------



## Fairlay (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Tour:q:q:q


----------



## Laksos (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Mein lieber Mann, Glückwunsch zu der Tor-Tour!:m 

Und gute Besserung!#6


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

#r #r Das ist ein dickes Lob wert! Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. Wünsch dir das nächste mal genauso viel Petri, bei guter Gesundheit. Der Bericht spricht für sich. Freu mich schon auf den nächsten.


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Fast könnte man Mitleid mit Dir haben, aber eben nur fast...    

Wenn Du noch einige Bilder einstellst, so wäre das bestimmt auch was fürs Magazin.


----------



## ollidi (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Du kannst einem ja so etwas von leid tun...   |supergri 

Super Bericht. #6  Und wenn man bedenkt, dass Du noch geschwächt warst, ist das noch bemerkenswerter. |rolleyes


----------



## FalkenFisch (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

. . . was nicht tötet, härtet ab!!!

Aber Respekt für die "preussische" Disziplin. Das weis wohl jeder, wie man sich an solchen Tage fühlt .

Auf der anderen Seite lenkt so ein Drill natürlich vom Leiden ab:q .


----------



## Marlin1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Wirklich schön,

Glückwunsch, das bleibt dir bei den Umständen auch ewig im Gedächtniss. :vik:   :q   #6 
Aber du hast recht, Thune kämpfen genauso gut und schmecken
viiieeeellll Besser. :q 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Ansgar (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Moin,

vielen dank fuer Glueckwuensche und Mitleidsbekundungen! War echt ne Tortour (auf eine Weise)... 

Tja, die guten preussischen Tugenden! :vik:  

Mittlerweile geht es etwas besser - aber ich denke realistisch gesehen wird es mindestens 2 Wochen dauern bis ich wieder 100% fit bin.

Hehehe, ja klar - Fotos haette ich auch gerne noch gemacht - aber ich glaube die waeren etwas verwackelt...|krank: |krank: 
Aber zum Glueck hat der Skipper ne ganze Serie geschossen - und wenn ich die habe, stelle ich die mal hier rein. Der Stripie war echt schoen, immer in the air ...|laola: |jump: 

Also, all the best
A.

PS: Der Hauptgrund fuer diesen Bericht fuer mich ist, dass ich zeigen wollte, dass man mit den Fischen nicht immer so lange rumspielen muss und sollte. 
Wenn ich in dem Zustand nen 500Pounder in 25 Minuten am Boot haben kann (und das war Stand up! und nicht aus dem Kampfstuhl!), dann sollte das wirklich ein Anlass sein, mal darueber nachzudenken, ob diese Wahnsinnsdrillzeiten von mehreren Stunden immer Not tun - oder ob sie nicht in der Tat unverantwortlich sind gegenueber dem Fisch. Und das drillen hat mit Kraft ueberhaupt nichts zu tun. 
Ich kenne einen 9-jaehrigen, der nen 350 pounder gefangen hat - und selbst der hat keine Stunden rumgedrillt...
Wie Peter Pakula immer sagt: Der Hauptunterschied zwischen einem guten Angler und einem schlechten Angler ist die Technik. Der schlechte Angler pumpt, senkt die Rute und kurbelt dann - und jedes Mal hat der Fisch wieder Freiraum. Der gute Angler haelt permanent den Druck auf den Fisch - und damit bekommt er den Fisch viel schneller ans Boot. Und auch mit ner 50er Stand up haette das nicht viel laenger gedauert. Also bitte evtl mal beim naechsten Fisch dran denken - ordentlich Stick geben und vernuenftig drillen. Wenn mein Trip in diesem Zustand das klar machen koennte, und dafuer sorgen koennte, das auch nur ein einziger Fisch nach 20 Minuten statt nach 3 Stunden (halbtot) releast werden koennte, dann waere das fuer mich ein grossartiges Ergebnis - und sehr wohl all die Leiden wert!


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

danke für den bericht!!!
auch nette denkanstöße mal wieder!!!

über ein bis 3 bilder würde ich mich auch noch freuen!

grüße nach da unten - verpastt hier zwar die meerforellen aber eure fische da sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Ansgar (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> verpastt hier zwar die meerforellen



Hehehehe ) - verstehe, das das ein Witz war, aber lass mich da trotzdem noch mal eben drauf eingehen. 

Ist zwar ganz weit offtopic aber anyway: leider glaube ich, da verpasse ich nicht mehr so viel. Nicht weil Meerforellen nicht schoene Fische sind oder weil das Angeln darauf keinen Spass macht. 
Aber mittlerweile sehen die meisten meiner Plaetze an denen ich frueher gefischt habe aus wie am Forellenpuff...
Bevor der grosse Run begann habe ich an einer meiner liebsten Stellen immer ganz alleine gefischt. Mittlerweile stehen da an nem durschnittlichen Tag auf dem Parkplatz 10 Autos aus 4 Bundeslaendern ... (und das ist ein kleiner Parkplatz)
Ist zwar nettes Beisammensein - aber Mefoangeln?
Frueher hatte man wenigstens von September bis April "seine Ruhe". (Verstehe das ja, das jeder gerne in der Ostsee angeln will und das auch gerne tun soll - aber ich bin halt kein Herdentyp |rolleyes )
Klar man kann noch nach Daenemark fahren oder es gibt noch die eine oder andere Stelle in Sl-H, aber im grossen und ganzen ist das fuer mich ein Kapitel mit ner Menge Wehmut. Hatte die letzten 2 Male schon gar keine Angel mehr mit...
Und nach meiner 85er Mefo in 2003 ist der Drops auch groessenmaessig ziemlich gelutscht - es sei denn die globale Erwaermung verschafft SL-H irgendwelche neuen Fischarten...  

Also, nichts fuer ungut und trotzdem Petri mit den schoenen Mefos
Ansgar


----------



## Jirko (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

moin ansgar #h

na das ist ja mal ne feine story - holymoly ... und natürlich gratulation zu diesen beeindruckenden fängen - hut ab #6... hoffe, dir geht´s soweit wieder bestens! #h


----------



## ThomasL (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

hallo Ansgar

tolle Story und gute Denkanstösse betr. Drillzeiten#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Klasse Bericht, lesenswert, informativ und unterhaltsam


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Hy Ansgar .. schöne Story .. lebhaft geschildert   
Habe mich kurzzeitig an eine Tour im vergangenen Jahr auf der Ostsee zurückerinnert .. noch nie zuvor Seekrank gewesen, aber da dachte ich, die Sensenfrau stünde vor mir. Grauenvoll :v :v  .. ich kann mit Dir fühlen, auch wenn es sich bei Dir um andere Gründe handelte 

Bzgl. des schonenden Umganges mit den Tieren .. 
Eigentlich sollten wir in der Pflicht stehen, diesen zu praktizieren! Noch ist es nicht überall üblich, aber irgendwie fällt mir auf, dass sich dieses Thema immer mehr zu einem Hauptgesprächsstoff durch die gesamte Anglerwelt zieht. Ich denke, verkehrt kann das nicht sein & blicke zuversichtlich in die Zukunft ! #6 

basti


----------



## Marlin1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Hallo Ansgar,

mit deinen Standup Vorstößen hast du vollkommen recht !
Einen Fisch standup zu fangen ist pures Fun, gegenüber dem
Drill aus dem Chair. Und viel schneller geht es allemal.

Eine einzige Ausnahme, ich fange manchmal so unangenehme
Fische die gehen einfach in die Tiefe und wollen einfach nicht mehr
hochkommen, dann verfluche ich aber meine weiche Standup Rute
ohne Lifting Power und würde lieber aus dem Stuhl Druck machen.
Leider sind die Tiefen Fische meistens auch ziemlich groß und oft nicht
nur halbtot wenn sie ans Boot kommen.

Ansonsten, laß dich nicht aus dem Boot reißen und fische Standup !
Beim nächsten mal hoffentlich bei besserer Gesundheit ! :m 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## rob (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

super bericht ansgar!!
war genau das richtige für heute morgen:m
 hast du es nicht gewusst?! es kommt doch immer so
lg rob


----------



## Blauortsand (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

@ansgar

schon klar - aber egal wenn du das nächste mal in sh bist können wir ja mal zusammen los dann zeige ich dir 2-3 einsame plätze die auch was taugen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Feine Story Ansgar #6 hoffe es geht dir bald wieder ganz gut & nun warte ich auf die Bilder...|rolleyes 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Moin Ansgar, danke für die netten Zeilen. #6#6


  Na, was für eine denkwürdige Ausfahrt. Hmm. Du hast es gut.
  Gute Besserung jedenfalls!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Was für voll gerollerte 80IBS Standup Ruten waren dass den?

  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot #h


----------



## angelschnur (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Hättest mir fast leid getan,wenn das mit den fängen nicht wäre.:q :q :q  
Gratulliere zum Fang:m 


Gruß

           Angelschnur


----------



## Ansgar (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

@ Marlin1 
Da hast Du recht - insbesondere die grossen Blues, die am Boot in Tieftauch Mode gehen... Dabei ist selbst schon manche 130er Chairrod gebrochen... Aber die 80er Stand up waren schon okay - konnte man ganz gut Stick mit geben...

@ Rausreisser
Customised Sabre blanks und Alutecnos Rollers wenn mich nicht alles tauescht. Aber Sabre ist ja nicht mehr, bzw die neueren Sabres (insbesondere anscheinend die Penn Dinger) sind anscheinend nicht mehr so der Hit. Gibt ex Sabre Blanks jetzt ueber Calstar -guck mal hier 
www.calstarrods.com/ - 7k 
Ansonsten mal bei Rutenbauer (e.g. CMW) nach original Sabre blanks fragen? Wird dann aber wohl kein billiger Spass. 

@Hechthunter
Was machst Du denn in Indien? Da wollte ich auch immer mal hin. Was machen die dicken Mahseer (ist das richtig geschrieben - die Barben)? Schon mal angetestet, oder alles zu verseucht?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

So Maenners,

und hier kommen die Fotos!

Hier erstmal der Blue - man sieht wie der Deckie den Leader in der Hand hat um den Marlin ans Boot zu bringen...

All the best
Ansgar

Nebenbemerkung an alle Totschlaeger/Eigenes-Ego-Moerder: Diese Fische leben weiter! Man muss nicht immer alles totschlagen nur fuer ein Foto! Und diese Fotos hier sehen eh viel geiler aus als vertrocknete Marlins auf ner Schubkarre und "guck mal wie klein ich neben dem Riesenmarlin bin" Riesewaage - Galgenfotos.... |peinlich 

Nebenbemerkung an alle stundenlang-Driller: Nur Warmduscher drillen Fische stundenlang... ...|sagnix


----------



## Ansgar (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

So und hier noch die Shots vom Stripie...

Der schwimmt auch weiter...

Uebrigends: Fotos sind mein Copyright...

All the best
Ansgar

1) Simply, simply beautiful - ein Traumshot. >200IBS gehen airborne wie ein fighterjet... Was fuer ein toller schoener Fisch...

2) Was fuer ein Anblick - der Stripie kommt naeher... 

3) Ein perfekter, wunderschoener Fisch - am Boot nach weniger als 30 Minuten... Wer schlaegt sowas ohne Grund tot? Fuer ein Foto?? Fuer ne Flosse, das Schwert - oder sonst irgendeinen Staubfaenger??? Ich nicht...


----------



## Ansgar (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

So und nochmal ein Tor-tour Foto...

Straight from the house of pain... |krank: |krank: 

Wie gesagt, wer laenger drillt als ich in meinem Zustand, der sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken ueber seine Drilltechnik machen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Schöne Bilder!

Beim letzten kann ich fast ein Lächeln erkennen, so krank kannst Du also gar nicht gewesen sein! :q :q :q 

Aber den Seegang kann man schon ganz gut erkennen...


----------



## Ansgar (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> 
> Beim letzten kann ich fast ein Lächeln erkennen, so krank kannst Du also gar nicht gewesen sein! :q :q :q
> 
> Aber den Seegang kann man schon ganz gut erkennen...



Hehehe - da ist ja einer frueh wach )

Der Seegang war garnicht so schlimm, durchaus nicht unnormale Konditionen - ausser der komischen Stroemung und 5Knoten mehr Wind als an den meisten Tagen ...

Eher etwas gequaeltes Laecheln, wuerde ich sagen.... Unde wenn Du genau hinguckst, kannst Du auch sehen, dass mein Gesicht die gleiche Farbe hat wie mein Hut, so toll ging es mir daher wohl denn doch wieder nicht ... )

Also all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Hehehe - da ist ja einer frueh wach )
> 
> Also all the best
> Ansgar



tztztztztztz Da will wohl einer zu später Stunde meine Autorität untergraben. #d :q :q :q  Aber Du hast recht, normal bin ich eher ein ausgeschlafenes Bürschchen, habe aber heute um 8 Uhr einen Mandantentermin |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 



Ansgar schrieb:


> Eher etwas gequaeltes Laecheln, wuerde ich sagen.... Unde wenn Du genau hinguckst, kannst Du auch sehen, dass mein Gesicht die gleiche Farbe hat wie mein Hut, so toll ging es mir daher wohl denn doch wieder nicht ... )



Beim genaueren Hinsehen bist Du in der Tat etwas blass um Kiemen.


----------



## BIG WHITE (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

Moin Ansgar!

Ich mußte schmunzeln, als ich Deinen Bericht las.
Irgendwie kam mir das bekannt vor, hatte die Landung
meines ersten Marlins gar nicht mitbekommen, da ich mich
übergeben mußte!:q
"Schön", daß ich nicht der einzige bin.:q :q:q

Hast Recht mit der Drillzeit, immer so kurz wie möglich, auch
die Bilder, vorallem die wahre Färbung des Fisches und die 
Gewissheit er schwimmt weiterhin umher ist durch nichts zu
ersetzen.
Eines sollte man aber nicht vergessen, die Fische verhalten
sich oftmals, obwohl gleich groß, äußerst unterschiedlich, sind
mal besser und mal schlechter drauf, wie wir Menschen wohl auch. Ich hatte schon Drills, da war ich erstaunt  über die
kurze Zeit die ich benötigt habe, andersrum gabs Fische denen
es nur sehr schwer beizukommen war.  

 Komme gerade aus Costa Rica zurück, Magenproblem und sehr
viel Wind waren meine argsten Feinde. 
Hab aber endlich meine Rooster gefangen und.... relaesed,
übrigens ist El-Nino auch  in Down Under  zu spüren??
Das Wasser vor der Pazifikküste Costa Ricas war um 4 ° C
wärmer als sonst  und somit gabs sehr viel weniger Baitfish.


Viele Grüße

B.W.


----------



## FalkenFisch (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*



Ansgar schrieb:


> So Maenners,
> 
> Und diese Fotos hier sehen eh viel geiler aus als vertrocknete Marlins auf ner Schubkarre und "guck mal wie klein ich neben dem Riesenmarlin bin" Riesewaage - Galgenfotos.... |peinlich


 
Really nice shots! Solche Bilder sind auch viel schwerer zu schiessen und geben die Stimmung und die Schönheit dieser Fische viel besser wieder, als der tote Fisch am Galgen. 

Ich habe selbst schon versucht, meine Sails beim Springen "abzuschiessen": Aber gleichzeitig drillen und fotografieren. . ., da fehlt mir noch die Übung. Wobei eigentlich jeder Fisch direkt nach dem Erstkontakt regelmäßig 3-4mal in voller Länge aus dem Wasser kam. Das sind Bilder, die sich zumindest tief in mein "Anglerherz" eingegraben haben.

Aber trotzdem hätte ich die auch gern als "Trophähe" mitgebracht.


----------



## Ansgar (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Irgendwie kam mir das bekannt vor, hatte die Landung meines ersten Marlins gar nicht mitbekommen, da ich mich übergeben mußte!:q
> 
> "Schön", daß ich nicht der einzige bin.:q :q:q



Tja, nur dass ich mich mit dem Argument 'erster Marlin' ja nur wirklich nicht mehr rausreden kann... :q  
Und schoen ist was anderes... :q 




BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Hast Recht mit der Drillzeit, immer so kurz wie möglich, auch die Bilder, vorallem die wahre Färbung des Fisches und die Gewissheit er schwimmt weiterhin umher ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
> Eines sollte man aber nicht vergessen, die Fische verhalten
> sich oftmals, obwohl gleich groß, äußerst unterschiedlich, sind
> mal besser und mal schlechter drauf, wie wir Menschen wohl auch. Ich hatte schon Drills, da war ich erstaunt  über die
> ...



Klar, da hast Du absolut Recht. Habe ja selber gesagt, dass der (kleinere) Stripie laenger gedauert hat, weil er ueber den Ozean getanzt ist wie der Klabautermann hoechstpersoenlich - ABER man sollte halt vernuenftiges Geraet nehmen und vernuenftig drillen, denn drittelt man immer die Drillzeit, bei jedem Fisch. Habe hier schon ein paar Mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Leute Stunden lang gedrillt haben - so nach dem Motto das war ein Riesenfisch, den konnte man erst nach Stunden baendigen!
Ist alles Bullshit - da kannst Du den Fisch gleich in die Tonne hauen, der ist sharkbait... 
Und das einzige was die Leute gezeigt haben ist, dass sie nicht drillen koennen - und nicht dass der Fisch so stark war... 
Klar, wenn man mit 30IBS auf Riesenmarlins geht, dann geht das vielleicht - aber das Thema habe ich ja schon in meinem Thread "A real test of skill" adressiert...
 Dass es nicht immer in 20min geht ist klar, aber wir hatten ja neulich das Thema mit dem neuen 80IBS Rekord Marlin - und der kam in 40min. Geht also alles...



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus Costa Rica zurück, Magenproblem und sehr
> viel Wind waren meine argsten Feinde.
> Hab aber endlich meine Rooster gefangen und.... relaesed,
> übrigens ist El-Nino auch  in Down Under  zu spüren??



Hoffe Magen ist wieder okay? Glueckwunsch zum Rooster...
Hier war es diesen Sommer ungewoehnlich kalt und die Marlins und Mahis kommen viel zu spaet - und die Tunas sind noch da, was verrueckt ist. Und in 2 Wochen stellen wir auf Winterzeit und ich frage mich "Wo war der Sommer"? 

@Falkenfish: Richtig so! Diese Fotos sind die besten Trophaen! Hoffe es klappt bald mal mit dem Fisch im Sprung. 

Also, as usual all the best
Ansgar


----------



## BIG WHITE (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

@Ansgar - Montezumas Rache war heftig, hatte bis dato
nie was gehabt, also auch das erste Mal!:q

Ich denke auch, daß man mit einer Stand-up Rute oftmals
besser dran ist, vorallem der Fisch steht ständig unter
Spannung, problematisch wird es nur wenns zu stark schaukelt 
und man ein kaputtes Knie hat wie ich, hab mich jetzt in CR
das gesunde Knie blutig aufgeschlagen, habs erst nach dem
Drill gemerkt.
Deine Photos sind echt Klasse, werde beim nächsten Trip die
Crew erst mit der Photokamera vertraut machen sonst
kommen solch Sh...photos wie bei mir, verwackelt, Kopf fehlt
meins oder vom Fisch usw.

Gruß aus dem Norden
B.W.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Deine Photos sind echt Klasse, werde beim nächsten Trip die
> Crew erst mit der Photokamera vertraut machen sonst
> kommen solch Sh...photos wie bei mir, verwackelt, Kopf fehlt
> meins oder vom Fisch usw.



Wenn bei Dir der Kopf fehlt, so muss das ja nicht von Nachteil sein. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (6. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

super story und auch noch super Bilder !!! #6
da bekommt man echt Lust das auch mal zu testen im Urlaub ...


----------



## BIG WHITE (7. März 2007)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

@Sailfish- oohhh, ist das Deine Dankbarkeit???#d
und Dir habe ich das Leben gerettet:c??

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich amputieren, ohne Betäubung!!:q:q


----------



## angelmax2910 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

schöner bericht, bin 2011 8 wochen dort und kann nur hoffen das es bei mir mit dem fang genauso aussieht;D


----------



## hoohunter (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einmal musste es ja so kommen...*

wow, supergeiler Fangbericht; herzlichen Dank ! Als "GelegenheitsBigGamer" kann ich deinen Ansatz zum Thema Drillzeiten nur Bestätigen. Meine eigenen ,wenigen Erfahrungen bestätigen deine Aussage vollumfänglich. (Erfahrungen,übrigens, aus Unsicherheit und auch Nervosität gemacht....)und nicht aus der coolen Überlegenheit.
Anyway; auch hier gilt das "learning by doing" Prinzip ! Gruss, Rolf


----------

